# Am I the only freak in the room?



## Sam (Jul 12, 2006)

I was going through my pages of notes on my techniques today... (I have over 20 typed pages these days! I can't believe how much I've learned the past two years!)

Anyway, I started thinking about the nicknames I've given techniques in the past.

For instance, there is a right wrist grab technique in the kata bookset. The day I learned it, my instructor grabbed my wrist, and I yelped in a really high pitched voice, "cold hands!". (It felt like he'd had his hands soaking in ice.) Now I call that technique Cold Hands.

Another one I renamed was shacklebreak. I call it the superman move, because when you counter-grab in the air and rear kick, you look like... superman.

Those are the only two that come to mind right now, but I was wondering if anyone else renamed specific memorable techniques?


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 12, 2006)

Sam,

I have over 15 4 inch binders filled with numerous ways to do most of the techniques, sets and forms.  I like researching how different teachers, schools and orgs teach material.  It has become a hobby/passion.

When I first started, I always used strange methods of remembering material.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 12, 2006)

We have a knife defense technique called Ken Nagashi, that we call the Japanese Chef technique (sort of a double pun there).


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 12, 2006)

Forgot to add one...

I have a Japanese Bo form that I still call Chocolate Cone.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 12, 2006)

I do this a lot.  Good mnemotic technique.


----------



## ChrisWTK (Jul 12, 2006)

I tend to say what I'm supposed to do in my head. It ends up sounding something like 'Chop elbow back cross and cover' or 'up down all around'. The only one that has a nickname is Combination 4, named 'Frogger' for me because I was told that I look like a frog when I do it.

Recently I've been practicing my kata to music...it makes it more fun, especially when the moves fit the music. I find stature of the crane fits song from the Pirates of the Carribean, 'He's a Pirate.'


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2006)

I call "escape from the storm" "escape from the monkey fist."  It seems to help me keep that one segrated from some other club techniques.


----------



## bujuts (Jul 12, 2006)

If performing a rear obscure elbow directly under somone's chin, you are in position to return the motion to drive the knuckles to the to top of the bladder.  Simultaneously, you do a rising heel up into the back of the genitals.  The idea is that you try to punch your own heel.

We affectionately call this move "penis butter".  It affects the height zone like there's no tomorrow, LOL.

Salute,

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 12, 2006)

I had nicknamed Shacklebreak "the hood ornament technique."  One of my students stepped into it once and yelled, "I'm the king of the world!"

A former student never could get Scimitar until she began calling it "Teapot" after the "I'm a Little Teapot..." song.

So, NO, you are not the only freak in the room...


----------



## Carol (Jul 12, 2006)

There are a few techniques that have a neutral bow-forward bow-neutral bow pivoting motion.  My instructor calls these the "Elvis techniques"


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2006)

ok, can anybody top penis butter?


:rofl:


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 13, 2006)

I do it too. You're not a freak, just creative, and serious about learning, and remebering. Keep it up!


----------



## spiderboy (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Sam,

I'm not sure about bettering that, but we have a self defence technique that many of us call 'dink-bonk' out of old habit.

It's kind of embarrassing hearing yourself mutter _"dink-bonk"_ at a grading as you do the tech, but *most* people know what you're on about  

Alex


----------



## pint-of-orangin (Jul 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Another one I renamed was shacklebreak. I call it the *superman* move, because when you counter-grab in the air and rear kick, you look like... superman.


 

ha me and my friend call 'parting of the snakes' the 'superman' technique, cos you rear kick and deliver a front punch! spooky...

nicknames help you remember the technique when you cant associate the name with the moves. some are easy like circling wing, crashing wings, and five swords. but some techniques like grasping eagles and gathering clouds are hard to associate.
whatever helps you learn, thats whats important!


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 16, 2006)

Everytime I do Flight to Freedom I think GI Joe and Defending the storm is DEFENCE like in a football game. Sounds kinda wierd but when we do group techniques someone always has a snappy remark and sometimes they just stick.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 16, 2006)

When I first started TKD the song "Walk like an Egyptian" was popular, and we did a stretch where you hold one foot up to your rear buttock in the same-side hand, and use the other hand for balance... which inevitably became "stretch like an Egyptian" because you looked like an Egyptian hieroglyph.

There was also the "grass-skirt routine" - hip rotations.

I came up with neither of these - they were both named by my seniors.  I think everyone does it.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 17, 2006)

The "dink-bonk" reminded of "boom, boom, here."

One of my first students was an older gentleman.  When going through kata, he would mutter "boom" on the strikes and blocks, and mutter "here" on the steps.  He apparently never realized he did it.

As he got to know a kata better, the "boom, boom, here" would disappear, but on his black belt test, he got stuck for a moment on one, and as he worked his way thru it, began to mutter those words.

When he watched himself on video tape, he came back to me embarrassed that he had done that on his test.  I commented that it was no biggie, he had been doing it for years.  He was floored!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> ...we did a stretch where you hold one foot up to your rear buttock...


As opposed to your front buttock? :lol:


			
				KenpoDave said:
			
		

> One of my first students was an older gentleman. When going through kata, he would mutter "boom" on the strikes and blocks, and mutter "here" on the steps. He apparently never realized he did it.


We have a kata that is sometimes referred to as "bop, bop, boom" but intentionally, because it's a simple way to show a student the rythym of the strikes.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> As opposed to your front buttock? :lol:


:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> As opposed to your front buttock?



I've always been very specific, after a 9 year-old asked me where the back of his shin was...


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I've always been very specific, after a 9 year-old asked me where the back of his shin was...


Did you tell him, "I could show you, but it would *really* hurt..." 



:uhyeah:


----------

